# Drywall Talk Forum problems



## endo_alley (Apr 9, 2013)

Hello- I'm not sure if this is an appropriate place to make this post. But I have tried to post in the "Drywall Talk Forum" . After registering weeks back, I have been unable to post or open certain files. I message the problem to the forum moderator with no reply. I'm just seeing if anyone else has had this problem. And if so how is it remedied.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Not sure what the Issue could be bro...Maybe fr8trian can help ya on that.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Can you PM?


----------



## endo_alley (Apr 9, 2013)

"Can you PM? " Not sure. What's PM? If it means "Post Message", then the answer is no.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

endo_alley said:


> "Can you PM? " Not sure. What's PM? If it means "Post Message", then the answer is no.


PM = "Private Message"


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

endo_alley said:


> "Can you PM? " Not sure. What's PM? If it means "Post Message", then the answer is no.


Dude...Your not helping our stereotype out at all!:laughing:


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

blacktop said:


> Dude...Your not helping our stereotype out at all!:laughing:


Stereo type??? I just type with my keyboard :whistling


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I put a message up in the staff section here about this so the admins can see it.


----------



## endo_alley (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry to promote the stereotype of "sheetrockers needed: must have strong back and weak mind". (But if the shoe fits.) Anyhow, I don't know anything about Private Messaging . Or who I would send a private message to. All I know in this regard is that I was unable to participate in the drywall-talk forum. And when I tried to report a problem, nothing happened.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

endo_alley said:


> Sorry to promote the stereotype of "sheetrockers needed: must have strong back and weak mind". (But if the shoe fits.) Anyhow, I don't know anything about Private Messaging . Or who I would send a private message to. All I know in this regard is that I was unable to participate in the drywall-talk forum. And when I tried to report a problem, nothing happened.


I was just kidding Endo.....Shame you cant get on. I'll pm one of the smart ones :laughing:

'' Strong as a bull Dumb as a cow''


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

endo_alley said:


> Hello- I'm not sure if this is an appropriate place to make this post. But I have tried to post in the "Drywall Talk Forum" . After registering weeks back, I have been unable to post or open certain files. I message the problem to the forum moderator with no reply. I'm just seeing if anyone else has had this problem. And if so how is it remedied.


Ya try google chrome?


----------



## mastersplinter (Nov 23, 2012)

endo_alley said:


> Hello- I'm not sure if this is an appropriate place to make this post. But I have tried to post in the "Drywall Talk Forum" . After registering weeks back, I have been unable to post or open certain files. I message the problem to the forum moderator with no reply. I'm just seeing if anyone else has had this problem. And if so how is it remedied.


same thing happened to me. still awaiting the moderators approval to reply to threads, cant start new threads, cant view pictures etc. 

Messaged moderators and never heard anything back.

There is a rumor going around that they subbed out all the moderator duties to Mexicans....


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mastersplinter said:


> there is a rumor going around that they subbed out all the moderator duties to mexicans....




that's not funny!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mastersplinter said:


> same thing happened to me. still awaiting the moderators approval to reply to threads, cant start new threads, cant view pictures etc.
> 
> Messaged moderators and never heard anything back.
> 
> There is a rumor going around that they subbed out all the moderator duties to Mexicans....


Kidding aside ...Are you logged in? Can you log in?


----------



## mastersplinter (Nov 23, 2012)

I can log in, I cant post replys, threads, introduction, view pictures etc.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mastersplinter said:


> I can log in, I cant post replys, threads, introduction, view pictures etc.


That's messed up man....


----------



## Mountain Man (Jun 3, 2013)

Sir mix-a-lot can you help these brothers out in making it into DWT?!? If you can't do it no one can!!!


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

There has been multiple reports about this issue over at DrywallTalk.
I've started threads in the in the staff section, but as of now no fix has been made. :no:

I'll post a link to this thread in the staff section over on DWT. I'll update this thread when I hear something. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

endo_alley said:


> Hello- I'm not sure if this is an appropriate place to make this post. But I have tried to post in the "Drywall Talk Forum" . After registering weeks back, I have been unable to post or open certain files. I message the problem to the forum moderator with no reply. I'm just seeing if anyone else has had this problem. And if so how is it remedied.


Can anyone else that has been having problems posting and viewing over at DrywallTalk, try again and let me know if it's working now for you or not?

The Op of this thread seems to have had his problems straightened out.

01-27-2014, 10:10 PM


endo_alley said:


> Hello, my name is Tim. I've been having some trouble logging in to the forum. But now all is good I think. Hooray.


http://www.drywalltalk.com/f3/testing-1-2-3-a-4784/


----------



## mastersplinter (Nov 23, 2012)

They finally sent me my activation info for my account today. Ill see if it works out.


----------



## fr8train (Jul 17, 2007)

Drywall talk has had issues ever since the "upgrade" a while back. They are slowly working them out.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

I cant post in DT either... I was starting to think I got banned and haven't even made my first post yet.
I tried to post from my kindle, mobile phone and chrome. None have worked so far...
Maybe if you ban me I will be able to post? Lol


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

The owners dont like some of the posts


----------



## firehouse1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Been unable to post over there myself as well.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Just wait!


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

I am seeing new posts over there today. 

Can you let me know if you are still having trouble? 

If so, can you PM me the URL to your profile (or your user name) over there so I can check on it.

Added Note: This should be corrected now.


----------

